# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly празднует шестилетие

## ByFly

12 сентября 2006 года компания Белтелеком вывела на рынок торговую марку для предоставления широкополосного доступа в Интернет. За 6 лет *by**fly* вырос в сильный и самостоятельный брэнд, в торговом портфеле которого собраны оптимальные предложения по доступу в Интернет для корпоративного и домашнего пользования.
	Сегодня *by**fly* &ndash; это проводной и беспроводной доступ в сеть Интернет, обеспечивающий высокую скорость передачи данных, комфортную работу дома и на работе.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

